# Red Deer Stag



## -Oy- (Nov 1, 2020)

Deep in the woods away from the rest of the heard - the Alpha Male walked towards me, stopped, and proceeded to sharpen his antlers while keeping an eye on me. I was a fair way off and didn't go any closer! Got a few shots then slowly retreated lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2020)

So beautiful


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 1, 2020)

That tree stump looks like an old boot to me, I like interesting pictures of trees.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 1, 2020)

Very beautiful!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 1, 2020)

Majestic!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

Magnificent capture!


----------



## Autumn (Nov 1, 2020)

Great picture!


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks folks. It was a magical experience


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 2, 2020)

Wow! How beautiful. What a rack of antlers. He must be quite old.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 2, 2020)

Outstanding photo!


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2020)

*Stunning!*


----------

